# Anime Recommendation for me.



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2010)

something like...

school

crazy

funny 

ninjas 

space 

action

long (many episodes) 

dub ( I know I may miss out on stuff then if it was sub , but I'm getting tried of reading >.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Bakemonogatari. Watch it. Now.

Otherwise, Abenobashi Magical Shopping Arcade.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 8, 2010)

Well virtually all anime sucks.

The best anime I watched was Tales of the Abyss, but that's probably because it's based on the game.

That or .hack//
For some reason that's the only anime I ever actually enjoyed (though it's popular you you've probably already watched it).

Otherwise it's "Watch one anime in a genre, you've watched them all"
They get old and repetitive very fast.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 8, 2010)

inuyarsha


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop
school - no
crazy - somewhat, especially the action scenes
funny - yes, especially around the beginning of the series
ninjas - fuck no
space - hell yeah, lots of it
action - plenty of action
long - nope, 26 eps (a standard)
dub - great dub


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

*School/Crazy/Funny*
Hidamari Sketch (No dub)
Kamichu! (Dub)
Bakemonogatari (No dub)
Kyouran Kazoku Nikki (No Dub)
Ichigo Mashimaro (Dub, but it sucks, don't watch the dub)
Working!! (No Dub)

*Action*
Baccano! (Dub)
Durarara! (No dub)
R.O.D (watch the OVA and then the TV series) (Dub)
Kara no Kyoukai (movies) (No dub)
Black Lagoon (Dub)
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (Dub)

*Long/Action*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (If you are interested in reading MANGA (NOT THE ANIME, IT SUCKS), it has nearly 900 chapters and is still going)

Additionally I'll just go ahead and recommend everything I've rated 8/10 or higher.
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kekkaishi or Kakashi or something like that. IDK what its called though. Not dubbed, sorry.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks I'll look these up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Continue if you wish!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Hellsing is great. (dub)
Here are some other ones
Elfen Lied. (dub)
Full metal panic fumoffu (dub otherwise the Japanese will confuse the shit out of you)
Excel Saga (dub otherwise the Japanese will confuse the shit out of you)
Full Metal Alchemist (dub)
Death Note (dub)
.hack//SIGN (dub)
Azumanga Daioh (dub, but sub is easier to find)
Cyborg 009 (dub)

For the open minded anime viewers: Sukisyo and Angel's Feather, I am not even kidding, both are great anime, other than space, they fit that whole list right there. (Both of these animes are subbed)

Those are just to name a few that I watch over and over again and they are still great every time.


----------



## IzzehO (Jun 8, 2010)

All are dubbed.

My all time favourite:
Trigun (Best anime ever IMO)

Other favourites:
Full Metal Alchemist
Devil May Cry
Love Hina
Fruits Basket
Inuyasha (Long)

Worth Mention:
Hellsing Ultimate
Chrono Crusaders
Death Note
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Death Note 
Death Note
Death Note!!!


----------



## WShep (Jun 8, 2010)

These can be found dubbed...

Air
Claymore
Elfen Lied
Eureka 7
Rorouni Kenshin
Witchblade
Wolf's Rain

All are quite good, though they have their different strengths.


----------



## pitman (Jun 8, 2010)

2x2=Shinobuden - it fills the crazy/*ninja*/funny category with every male ninja called Sasuke and a giant horney yellow blob voiced by the legendary Norio Wakamoto.


----------



## dryo (Jun 8, 2010)

EVREYTHING from 2000+ sucks, taking out some exceptions like, michiko to hatchin,eureka 7,GIS:SAC,Gurren lagarn and Death Note(which I tend to say that anime really has some teenage drama queens),gundam 00, evreything else is lolita,fanservice crap. in shot evreything from the takashi murakami(superflat) era sucks.


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

slam dunk


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> That or .hack//
> For some reason that's the only anime I ever actually enjoyed (though it's popular you you've probably already watched it).


10/10


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Devil May Cry
> Inuyasha (Long)



Don't listen to him. Both of these are terrible.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 8, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> *School/Crazy/Funny*
> Hidamari Sketch (No dub)
> Kamichu! (Dub)
> Bakemonogatari (No dub)
> ...



Oh shit just read through your MAL and realised I need to finish off One Outs.

Also
No cromartie high school? Its everything except for being long but as you keep watching it, you realise its better to keep it short anyway.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna watch those eventually, but I haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 8, 2010)

Forget everyone's "well known and very popular" anime. There are many unknown, un-popular, but good ones too.
Well, There a some anime which come to mind when I read "crazy" :


*Ippatsu Kiki musume*
school : no
crazy : very
funny : very, depend what you are looking for.
ninjas : no
space : no
action : no
long : no, 16 mini episodes
dub : seems not
That one is Crazy only (and old, 1999)

*Jungle wa itsumo:  Hale nochi Guu* (2001)
school : yes
crazy : very
funny : very
ninjas : yes
space : alternate space lol
action : yes
long : 3 seasons (with OAV)
dub : Yes


*Arakawa under the bridge* (2010)
school : yes (but short)
crazy : very
funny : ... if you are in the mood of the crazyness
ninjas : not yet
space : venus ? (no real space)
action : no
long : no ? (still airing)
dub : Maybe never



My preference goes to Jungle wa Itsumo (Always in the jungle ! Hare then came Guu)
It's the story of a child (Hale) living in a crazy village in heart of the jungle.
One day "Guu" appears and become his beloved adopted sister.... well ... at least not for the boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




look 3 first minutes of episode 1 to makes you an idea :
episode-1 streamed video (remove the link if not allowed)


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Gundam Unicorn


----------



## Ocarina (Jun 8, 2010)

For School, Crazy and Funny, I would recommend

Azumanga Daioh(Pretty good, doesn't have much of a point A to point B story, but was made pretty well)
Girls Bravo(This has quite a strange story and characters, my friend made me watch it, I didn't think it would be good at first but it grew on me. Kazuharu Fukuyama's lines are hilarious. Some nudity, but nothing ..."bad" happens)
Tenjho Tenge(This is more action. At the start, Tenjho Tenge tries to take itself seriously... when it's not, so this makes it cheesy, but after the first few episodes its gets better, the flashback story they run for about HALF of the show, is pretty good)


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 8, 2010)

Surprised nobody has mentioned these, they fit all the criteria, except for being long. Also, a big +1 to Guu.

The Melancholy of Hauhi Suzamaya

school : yes
crazy : very
funny : extremely (if well, we forget about the endless 8 nonsense in season 2)
ninjas : It has everything - ninjas, aliens, time travelers...
space : Debatable
action : yes
dub: yes

Great Teacher Onizukia

school : yes
crazy : sometimes
funny : very
ninjas : no
space : no
action : yes
dub: yes


Excel Saga doesn't have school, but it does fit all the other criteria and is one of the funniest anime ever. You need to have seen a lot of anime to get all the jokes though. (The ADV version does have a "pop up video" feature you can turn on that explains them, but still better if you get them the first time)


----------



## PoopaTroopa (Jun 8, 2010)

I looked at all of these lists, and they all suck.


Full Metal Panic. (doesn't have space)

Tenchi Muyo. (has everything you want)


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

PoopaTroopa said:
			
		

> I looked at all of these lists, and they all suck.
> 
> 
> Full Metal Panic. (doesn't have space)
> ...



And pray tell, what Anime do you like?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 8, 2010)

Full metal alchemist brotherhood (Make sure it includes the brotherhood.) It's just a great excellent Anime. it's got 60 episodes (ongoing subbed) and dubbed, just not as many as the subbed.

Also Death Note, simply a great Anime, excellent. It's only got 32 episodes but feels like a 100, highly recommended all dubbed.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Death Note
> Death Note
> Death Note!!!



QFT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just excellent.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DN is extremely overrated. Only half of the series is good. The entire Near and Mello arc completely sucks.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I remember N & M only come in to the series around episode 26. And the whole series last around 37 episodes? 
So that's around 30% of the whole series that is mediocre. I agree wholeheartedly though, those last episodes weren't brilliant, they were good at the most. 

But then again, it's just awesome, I found the addiction and experience one of the best I have ever noticed. 
Just terrific, definitely not overrated IMHO, it's a Anime you'll remember for the rest of your lives.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seen death note already and Why, isn't because Light Yagami lost to easily or that he lost period?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's not ruin it for the topicstarter


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 8, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To easily. It was just a cheap end.


Spoiler



He just got killed by Ryuk. BAM. Everyone lives happy after after


(NOTE: I haven't seen it yet. I only read te manga.)


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, I agree. 



Spoiler



It was like Light couldn't win, like the producers didn't want that ending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After he kills L, they just invent some L clones and they kill him.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yup, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Mikami just screws up lights plan. That was way to easy. But Mello was kinda cool with his chocobars


----------



## mameks (Jun 8, 2010)

@ Death Note peeps 



Spoiler



there's a thread


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 8, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I beg to differ, the whole series was excellent from beginning to end, but remember that's just my opinion just as only half of death note being good is your opinion.


----------



## waffle1995 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yu Yu Hakusho
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Dragon Ball GT

www.animefreak.tv best f*cking anime site


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, three reasons.
1. Because they aren't L.
2. Because 



Spoiler



Near wins by sheer deus ex machina


3. Because it's just a poorly written arc overall.

You guys should read Liar Game.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 9, 2010)

I would just like to note that the manga ending (and the whole near/mello arc in general) is a lot better in the manga. The anime follows the manga exactly until then. It's almost like it was planned for 52 episodes and then was suddenly cut to 37. A lot of stuff gets left out at the end.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2010)

I watch Bakemonogatari. It pretty good ,but it looks like it unfinished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 watch 14 of 15 episodes.  

next !!! 

Full metal brotherhood or  Abenobashi Magical Shopping Arcade


----------



## Cyan (Jun 10, 2010)

For Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, the 10 first episodes are a quick summary of the Fullmetal alchemist first season's 20-30 episodes.
Maybe you will like to watch the season1 first (but it's not needed, it's only to have better details of the world, characters, etc.)

Brotherhood is going on another route to follow the original manga story.


----------



## mameks (Jun 10, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I watch Bakemonogatari. It pretty good ,but it looks like it unfinished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i prefer Brotherhood, as I like the manga sooo much


----------



## IzzehO (Jun 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> No, three reasons.
> 1. Because they aren't L.
> 2. Because
> 
> ...



I must agree Death Note wasn't great. It should have ended with L (as the OVA did, or was it the Live Action?) it felt much better. Also agree with your second point, but it seems that 80% of Anime do end like this.. so I've simply given up on expecting a good ending from Anime (without reading the Manga afterwards as well, Eg. Berserk, Fruits Basket et al.)

I'm curious as to what you have against Inuyasha and Devil May Cry though. Granted they both either subscribed to your second point, or didn't end at all... they were certainly enjoyable to watch.

Also: At the backing of several here... I just watched the entire Elfen Lied finally. I downloaded it a while ago and sat to watch it with my girlfriend.. the first 7 minutes kind of killed it for her and I had to switch it off, which is apparently a major issue with the series. But I am certainly glad I went back to it.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't actually seen DMC, but I haven't played the games either.
But uh, I've never heard anyone say anything good about it. It's apparently NOTHING like the games.

As for Inuyasha, the problem is plainly obvious. It sucks, plain and simple.
Every single one of the characters is insufferable and completely unlikable.
The plot never goes anywhere, and even when it does it barely advances at all.
The fights suck.
The villain is a complete joke, quite possibly THE worst villain in anything, ever.
The series is formulaic. Inuyasha and pals confront Naraku, he gets a barrier and/or just plain escapes, Inuyasha and pals have to find a new power up to confront Naraku again, but he gets a barrier and/or escapes and they have to find a new power up, etc etc.
There's literally nothing here to like. The only reason people think Inuyasha is good is the same reason people think Naruto and Bleach are good - because they haven't seen anything else that doesn't suck.
It's like how some people think Tsukihime, Higurashi no Naku Koro ni and Umineko no Naku Koro ni have good anime, they simply don't know any better.


----------



## IzzehO (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no.. don't get me wrong.. I downright despise Naruto and Bleach... it had no aim .. I gave up on both after about 30-40 episodes, but I found Inuyasha always had enough sub-plot going on that it kept you focused. Unlike Naruto and Bleach I actually found the side stories enjoyable. Not to mention  Sesshoumaru was one of the coolest anime characters ever (up there with Vash, Alucard, and, ironically, Dante). I don't know... it was clear there was a formula.. and that very little progression occurred.. but I still found it enjoyable.

I actually watched the anime before playing the games with DMC and aside from the fact it was a completely separate storyline (based off the first 3 games I believe) it was very good. It's only 12 episodes and if you've watched as much as your list lets on.. I can assure you it should be worth your time.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Oh no.. don't get me wrong.. I downright despise Naruto and Bleach... it had no aim .. I gave up on both after about 30-40 episodes, but I found Inuyasha always had enough sub-plot going on that it kept you focused. Unlike Naruto and Bleach I actually found the side stories enjoyable. Not to mention  Sesshoumaru was one of the coolest anime characters ever (up there with Vash, Alucard, and, ironically, Dante). I don't know... it was clear there was a formula.. and that very little progression occurred.. but I still found it enjoyable.
> 
> I actually watched the anime before playing the games with DMC and aside from the fact it was a completely separate storyline (based off the first 3 games I believe) it was very good. It's only 12 episodes and if you've watched as much as your list lets on.. I can assure you it should be worth your time.



I think I'll pass on your notoriously bad anime.
And lol @ Sesshoumaru being cool
I bet you like Sephiroth too.


----------



## IzzehO (Jun 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> IzzehO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok fine... whatever.... but don't go around talking crap about an anime you refuse to watch. And lol @ Sephiroth... FF hasn't been good since I played it on SNES.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man, FF9 was pretty awesome.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 11, 2010)

Angel beats..
Bakemonogatari.
.Black Lagoon 1st and 2nd season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
Also Fma brotherhood....
I'd say Death Book
hmm code geass


----------



## Cermage (Jun 11, 2010)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> I actually watched the anime before playing the games with DMC and aside from the fact it was a completely separate storyline (based off the first 3 games I believe) it was very good. It's only 12 episodes and if you've watched as much as your list lets on.. I can assure you it should be worth your time.



god no, dmc is as much as fanservice to the games as advent children/lost order is to ff7. from a series point of view, it was actually fairly standard and generic. your typical episodic series except it never got the chance to flesh itself out properly over 12 episodes. enjoyable if you are a fan of the games or haven't seen all that many shows.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy Jesus, no one has mentioned Neon Genesis Evangelion yet? Only things it doesn't fit are long (its only 26 episodes and 1 1/2 movies, with 4 movie remakes in production currently) and ninjas. but hey, we cant all be perfect.

I would recommend Gantz, but its.... quite mature, and its not even hentai 

Also, major props to anyone who already recommended Code Geass. Easily my fave anime from the last decade.


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 11, 2010)

neon genesis evangelion isnt really anime though

its art.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 11, 2010)

Maverick Lunar X said:
			
		

> *Holy Jesus, no one has mentioned Neon Genesis Evangelion yet?* Only things it doesn't fit are long (its only 26 episodes and 1 1/2 movies, with 4 movie remakes in production currently) and ninjas. but hey, we cant all be perfect.
> 
> I would recommend Gantz, but its.... quite mature, and its not even hentai
> 
> ...



Pretty much. DMC anime was SHIT.


----------



## mameks (Jun 11, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Angel beats..
> Bakemonogatari.
> .Black Lagoon 1st and 2nd season
> 
> ...


Watched the first 4 of Bakemono Gatari. Epic artworks, good story. The rest of these ^  are awesome.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> IzzehO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretentious overrated shit is what it is. The original Anime and EoE are laughably bad. How the hell can you have a character driven series when every single character (besides Misato) is a collection of the worst characters in anything ever? Luckily, Rebuild fixes a lot of their failings and the failings of the direction in general. Plus it has Mari who is way too fucking good for this series.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 12, 2010)

I think thats a _bit_ too rough, especially when you look at how popular it is. Rebuild is fantastic, but dont judge the series so harshly when they had a garage bands budget to make the damn thing. What exactly are you comparing it to from that era? =\

Also, calling something mainstream pretentious only makes you look elitist; try to stray from that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Almost forgot, OP, give Soul Eater a shot if you haven't already, but I'd personally stray from the english dub on that one. It's like Harry Potter meets weapons.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 12, 2010)

Not that it matches any of your descriptors, but you should really check out Karas - if not for the epic fight scenes then for the epic animation. There aren't any ninja's per say, but a lot of the stuff they do is classic ninja like. 

If you're looking for humor and school, check out Zero no Tsukaima (In english, The Familiar of Zero.) I didn't know there was a dubbed version until the second season, and by then, I didn't really care. I found it to be very, very funny. It's not too long, but it's worth checking out. The Manga's just as good.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations , right now I am watching Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi .


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jun 12, 2010)

Spoiler



I:\>tree
Folder PATH listing for volume ANIME CONTAINER
Volume serial number is 00000200 88E1:AE7B
I:.
????Full Metal Panic! Fumoffu [Anime-Keep]
????Kenkoo Zenrakei Suieibu Umishou
????Nagasarete Airantou
????Nurse Me!
????Ouran High School Host club
????Saishuu Shiken Kujira
????Saki
????Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei[FuktLogik] [DVD]
????TVVideo
????Weiss Survive
????Yume Sukai
????[AonE-Diffusion] xxxHOLiC Shunmuki
????[KAA] Chobits
????[Shinsen-Subs]xxxHolic Kei
????[Tales_of_Symphonia&Best_of_Tales]
????[ureshii]Asatte_no_Houkou_01-12
????[Z-Z] Mezzo Forte (Uncut) DVDRip (Dual Audio)
????11eyes
????Asura Cryin
????Denshin Mamotte Shugogotten
????Hitohira
????Kannagi - Crazy Shrine Maidens
????Kita_e_~DDD~_[E-D]
????Koharu Biyori
????Kowarekake no Orgol OVA
????Love Hina
????Mamotte Shugogetten
????One Piece
????Sola
????Tayutama
????Tears to Tiara
????[SSP-Corp] Saikan
????Ah! My Goddess ~Takakau no Tsubasa~
????AIR TV
????Card Captor Sakura [720p FLAC Blu-Ray]
????Card Captor Sakura Memorial
????Chiichana Yukitsukai Shuga
????CLANNAD TV + Movie
????Debts of Desire
????Earl & Fairy
????Erementar Gerad
????G.A. - Geijutsuka Art Design Class
????Goku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei [gg]
????Gokujou Seitokai
????Ichigo 100%
????K-On! + OVA
????Kampfer
????Kamichu![E-D]
????Kanokon + OVA
????La Corda D'Oro ~primo passo~
????Love Love
????Lovedol ~Lovely Idol~
????Mamoru-kun ni Megami wo Shukufuku wo
????Manabi Straight!
????My Self, Your Self
????Nanatsuiro Drops
????Naruto
? ????Naruto Season 1 [DVD RIP]
? ????Naruto Season 2 [DVD RIP]
? ????Naruto Season 3 [DVD RIP]
? ????Naruto Season 4 [Dual Audio]
? ????Naruto Season 5 [Dual Audio]
? ????Naruto Shippuden [1-26][720p][DB]
? ????Naruto Shippuden [27-52][720p][Taka]
? ????Naruto Shippuden [53-75][720p][Taka]
? ????Naruto Shippuden [76-100][720p][Taka]
? ????Naruto Shippuden [101-126][720p][Taka]
? ????Naruto Movie Collections
????Negima!
????Nodame Cantambile
????Nodame Cantambile - Paris-hen
????Nodame Cantambile - Finale
????Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru
????Please Twins
????Rental Magica
????Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
????School Rumble Term 1
????School Rumble Term 2
????Shakugan no Shanna
????Shakugan no Shanna Second
????Shinkyoku Soukai Polyphonica
????Shugo Chara
? ????Shugo Chara! [HD][1-26]
? ????Shugo Chara! [SD][27-51]
? ????Shugo Chara!! Doki [52-102 HD] [Chibi-Hatsuyuki-Fubuki]
? ????Shugo Chara Dokki Doki [1280x720 H.264 AAC] [Chihiro]
????Sister Princess
????Sketchbook ~fullcolor's~
????Skip Beat
????Spice and Wolf II
????Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu(DVD)
? ????Melancholy of Haruhi-chan
????To Aru Majutsu no Index
????Today in Class 5-2
????tonagura
????ToraDora
????Touka Gettan
????Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles
????White Album
????Yoku Wakaru Gendai Mahou
????Zan Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
????Zero no Tsukaima
????Zettai Shogeki ~Platonic Heart~
????Zoku Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
????[AonE-AnY]_Ah_My_Goddess_01-26
????[Ayako]_Wolf_and_Spice_-_[BATCH]_1-13_[H264][1280x720]
????[B-G_&_m.3.3.w]_Nogizaka_Haruka_no_Himitsu.DVD(H.264_DD2.0)
????[Frostii&AonE]_Nodame_Paris_[SD]
????[Frostii] Candy Boy
????[KH] Maple colors
????[Yabai]_Sumomomo_MomomVAs
????Downloads
????Torrent
????Downloaded
? ????Agatsuma Kyoudai Haitoku Hen
? ????Angelic Layer
? ????D N Angel Unplugged
? ????Debts of Desire
? ????Dirty Laundry
? ????Futari_Ecchi_[KH]
? ????Girls Saurus
? ????Kagome Kagome
? ????Kateikyoushi no Onee-san
? ????Living Game
? ????Nee, Chanto Shiyou yo!
? ????Petit Roid 3
? ????Prism Ark
? ????Psychic Academy Aura Banshou
? ????Strawberry Panic
? ????Summer Wars [Blu-ray, 720p, H264, DTS][UTW-TMD]
? ????Tenshi na Konamaiki
? ????The Hating Girl
? ????Tokyo Underground
? ????True Tears
? ????True Tears DVD Specials [Shinboku]
? ????Yakuza Girl
? ????Yoake Mae Yori Ruri Iro Na
? ????[AonE-Diffusion]_Tsubasa_Shunraiki_[H264-AAC]_[Complete]
? ????[AonE-Diffusion]_xxxHOLiC_Shunmuki_[H264-AAC]_[Complete]
? ????[DATS] Weiss Survive 14-16 [h264 720p]
? ????[Exiled-Destiny]_This_Ugly_Yet_Beautiful_World
? ????[FC]Tonari
? ????[Retrofit][mbt+ryo]Chocotto_Sister_Uncencored_DVD
? ????[Retrofit]_[AniYoshi]_[Ayako]_They_Are_My_Noble_Masters_DVD_Ep01-13
? ????[SS-Eclipse] Kyouran Kazoku Nikki - 01-26 (1280x720 h264)
? ????[Underwater] Kanamemo - 01-13 [TV]
? ????[Zukiki] Harem x Harem (complete)[English Translated by Tonigobe] (MaxQ)
????Downloading
????Torrent Container



see there..  87% of that matches the genre that you want.

most of my files is not my external HDD yet, and still here in my computer.

but my prefer list to you is this:

- Full Metal Panic (all of it, specially fumoffu)
- Baka to test to Shokanju (damn epic)
- Kyouran Kazoku Nikki (umu)
- Shugo Chara (Open heart-0?)
- True Tears (school life, but focus more on Love and Drama)
- Kanamemo (mostly chibi's but, not safe for children... PG16 guys)
- Ah! My Goddess (well, i prefer this much, because its my favorite)
- Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei (arrgghhh... setsubo shi-ta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, epic random.)
- ToraDora (watch this now!!!)
- To Aru Majutsu no Index (guh.. love this)
- Skip Beat
- Nodame Cantambile (all of them)
- Negima! (please dont watch the "!?" its epic failure)
- Shakugan no Shanna (all of it.. urusai urusai urusai)
- Nanatsuiro Drop (epicly cute)
- School Rumble (randomness.. yeah.. but with +comedy)
- Saki (mahjong? well yeah, + the overcuppped and flatness)
- Ouran High School Host club (did i miss this? waaa Haruhi!!!)
- Naruto (though im sure "everyone" is watching this)
- Sister Princess (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Love Hina 
- Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru   
- Manabi Straight! (Massugu Go!!)






 focused more with romance anime/manga... yeah thats my preference


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 12, 2010)

D=< There must be Angel Beats! Its an awesome anime. Very very awesome anime. This is all subjective to my opinion, but I don't care because it's an awesome anime.
And did I mention that its awesome?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 12, 2010)

Fairy Tail.
Its practically the new Naruto/Bleach. Except its AWESOME. Though the manga is better.
Bet people are gonna start bashing it once it surpasses 100 episodes.
Oh wait, they are already doing that lol

Otherwise try
Katekyo Hitman Reborn(Survive till the action starts around episode 30, at which point it becomes AWESOME.)
Soul Eater (Watch the anime, then read the manga)
D. Gray Man (same as Soul Eater.)


----------



## Dark Overlord D (Jun 12, 2010)

I can'nt believe no one has mentioned Dragon Ball Z, it is one of the best anime series period. And if anybody thinks FF is stupid or something just shows you how much they know.


----------



## mameks (Jun 12, 2010)

Dark Overlord D said:
			
		

> I can'nt believe no one has mentioned Dragon Ball Z, it is one of the best anime series period. And if anybody thinks FF is stupid or something just shows you how much they know.


the original Dragonball was sooo much better.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 12, 2010)

Saw "ninjas" and I was about to say Naruto but realized its too emo-ish.

Ima say One Piece or Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Abenobashi Magical Shopping Arcade !!!

Next up 


Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and Cyborg 009


And again  thx


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice choice on watching Naruto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but are you also watching Naruto Shippuden?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 26, 2010)

I just watched The girl who leapt through time (toki wo kakeru shoujou).
Nice movie from 2006.
A girl obtain the power to travel back in time, and in her travels she will change the past until she found her actions are changing things so much that she will try to restore it while helping everyone.
(I tried not to spoil all the story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

There's no ninja or crazy, and it's only a movie, but I thought I'll share it. maybe you can find it great too.


----------



## sagewolf (Jun 26, 2010)

Stellvia you will love it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEIaFMJIkaE


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I just watched The girl who leapt through time (toki wo kakeru shoujou).
> Nice movie from 2006.
> A girl obtain the power to travel back in time, and in her travels she will change the past until she found her actions are changing things so much that she will try to restore it while helping everyone.
> (I tried not to spoil all the story
> ...


btw I thought your profile picture was an optical illusion - e.g. it was the same when turned round


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jun 26, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Try School Rumble, it's hilarious, it's a romance comedy
> 
> school - it's in the name
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I just watched The girl who leapt through time (toki wo kakeru shoujou).
> Nice movie from 2006.
> A girl obtain the power to travel back in time, and in her travels she will change the past until she found her actions are changing things so much that she will try to restore it while helping everyone.
> (I tried not to spoil all the story
> ...


This may be something to look at. 

Angel beats was kinda sad you know... 

The dancing guy was like one of the best characters on there.

He was like DDR with legs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Up next School Rumble

Thanks again


----------



## doeo (Jun 30, 2010)

WELL I THOUGHT REAL HARD AND FOUND THE MOST SUITABLE ONE PLUSS YOU CAN WATCH IT ONLINE The Ninja Educated Monkeys Of Outer Space


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 7, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> WELL I THOUGHT REAL HARD AND FOUND THE MOST SUITABLE ONE PLUSS YOU CAN WATCH IT ONLINE The Ninja Educated Monkeys Of Outer Space


lolwat?

I got side track by Future Boy Conan and is now going back to watch the anime in my first post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recommend it, it is pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------

